
Who Decided It Was Bad to Be Fat? - arunc
https://www.sapiens.org/column/curiosities/fat-acceptance/
======
Odenwaelder
It would be nice if the article gave some scientific explanation why it’s not
bad to be fat. Research suggests that it is indeed unhealthy.

~~~
whenchamenia
Yup, it doesent even seem to be one of the usual culprits spreading this bunk
science. The author should very much know better.

[https://www.sapiens.org/authors/stephen-e-
nash/](https://www.sapiens.org/authors/stephen-e-nash/)

------
ksaj
People who notice what percent of their tax pays to deal with the side effects
of being fat. At least in countries that have public healthcare.

